# Broadband Slowdown



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2010)

> NEW DELHI: The disruption in the SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea submarine cable system, which links South East Asia and Europe, is likely to affect the high-speed Internet services in the country.
> 
> The South East Asia-Middle East-West Europe 4 (SEA-ME-WE 4) project links the two regions via the Indian sub-continent and the Middle East. The project is run by a consortium of 16 international telecom companies, including Indian majors Bharti Airtel and Tata Communications.
> 
> ...



*economictimes.indiatimes.com/infot...net-service-in-India-/articleshow/5855874.cms

Getting absurd speeds from past 2days on BSNL here in Kolkata 
Pages takes 1-2mins to open


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 27, 2010)

same here...
using airtel


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bsnl............


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 27, 2010)

me too.. for airtel..

bit slow compared to previous 2 weeks.
sometimes DNS lookup itself fails!!.


----------



## pushkar (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like this is the reason for my incredibly slow browsing using BSNL DataOne for the past 4 days. Surprisingly, uTorrent is still able to download at speeds of about 140-200 KB/s, but the browsing is really slow.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2010)

The pings to servers are 500+


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 27, 2010)

its getting on my nerves now.. when will it be fixed?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 27, 2010)

i am facing same problem here in ambala . Too slow


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 27, 2010)

same problem here.....


----------



## techani (Apr 27, 2010)

Same problem here too in Kolkata with Alliance Broadband...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 28, 2010)

Same problem here, though my download speed is 1mbps, websites take a long time to load, and no matter how many DNS servers I change, the latency is same all over from the past few days..


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 29, 2010)

update


“Repair work is managed and controlled by SEA-ME-WE 4 who has  indicated that the repair window may be extended to Friday 30 April 2010  for reasons unknown to SEACOM at this point,” SEACOM said on Monday.


 SEACOM however said this morning that the latest notification it  received from SEA-ME-WE 4 indicated that the repair work is expected to  be completed by 22.00 on 28 April 2010 (UTC).


Source: *mybroadband.co.za/news/telecoms/12219-SEACOM-SEA---problems-may-resolved-soon.html


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Strange, I was able to download yesterday with normal speed. I thought the repair is done already...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya looks like it's fixed. Getting full speed from today morning.

*www.speedtest.net/result/798240146.png


----------

